# DVR videos to PC



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Is there any way to transfer recorded videos from a DVR to the PC?? I know there are some ways to record live video from the DVR to the PC, but I'm actually talking about the videos that were already recorded.

I hope someone can clarify me that...

BTW my DVR is the Motorola DCT6200.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It looks as if there is a spammer in this thread.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

That's right...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

bruiser said:


> It looks as if there is a spammer in this thread.





Agafed said:


> That's right...


Post Deleted . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have a Video Capture card and software, you can connect a DVD player to it and record the video as it is played.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks...

That sounds kind of difficult. Is there any other method?? Like connecting some cables and access the Hard Drive thorugh it or something...

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you record TV now it is duck soup . . just connect the VCR where the TV signal was connected.

No other way to capture video that I know of


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you're talking about Home Movies .. that's one thing , copying Copyrighted material though is against forum rules .. unfortunately we have no idea whether you're asking about apples when you really mean pears and so we have to draw a very fine line about how to help you.


----------

